# I quit



## Mia713 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you to everyone on here who has been helpful and supportive whenever I was struggling with something or had an issue. But I am done with my life now. I have finally given up, and this will be my last post. I feel the second I have moved on after something happens, I am faced with more shit. I can't do it anymore. I just cannot deal with my life anymore. I am sorry if I dissapointed anyone, but I doubt I will even be missed..


----------



## sunset (Mar 31, 2006)

MIA.... Do NOT QUIT!!! If you are feeling that badly, please call a suicide hotline and talk with someone. I think a lot of folks here can relate to how you are feeling and although you may feel alone, you are not alone.

Please come back on and talk with us here. I am not a professional but I can sympathize as I have been where you have a few times in my life. Things DO get better, even if you cant see that right now.


----------



## foghlaim (Mar 31, 2006)

Mia.. i felt you do u now only a few weeks ago and still coming out of it... and you helped me ok..  
please come back and stay with us... we need you .. 

i'm sorry you are feeling so bad.. really i am.. is there anything i can say or do to help??


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, please don't give up. 

This website has hotline numbers:

SuicideHotlines.com - When You Feel You Can't Go On -- Let Someone Know Your Pain.

Two of the numbers are:

1-800-784-2433? ?

1-800-273-8255? ?

I have also been where you are many times. And sunset is right, things do get better and they CAN get better. They really can. You need to talk to someone. They can help you.


----------



## Halo (Mar 31, 2006)

Mia... I too can relate to how you are feeling. I just try and lean on my friends for support. It will pass and you just have to remember that. My thoughts are with you!! 

Take Care and PLEEEAASSEE keep coming back to us.

Nancy


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 31, 2006)

Mia ,, your in my thoughts and prayers tonight people do care about you xx


----------



## ThatLady (Mar 31, 2006)

You'd be greatly missed here, Mia. You're one of us now, and we care very much about you. Try to hang in there, hon, and just keep talking it out here. Every one of us is here for you, and for each other...that includes you!


----------



## K9 (Mar 31, 2006)

Mia

PLEASE STAY WITH US, PLEASE PLEASE COME BACK AND TALK TO US.
A lot of us can relate, we are here for you and we care.
I hope you are reading this and the other posts. WE DO CARE.
Please Mia talk to us or someone. WE would miss you. K9


----------



## Eunoia (Apr 1, 2006)

if these forums have been helpful in the past when you were struggling, why not let us help now? no matter what is going on in your life right now, and by no means am I implying it's easy, you still have us though and that won't change. give it a chance, b/c you _do_ have other options. I understand how difficult it is to keep on being bombared w/ more negative stuff and how it feels that you can never get a break and catch your breath, but you also said that you _have_ figured some stuff out and _then_ new things have come up. my point is, things DO change. if you alone can't deal w/ your life anymore I strongly suggest you enlist the help of someone else, or a few other people even... confide in a therapist, your friends, family, anyone you trust... or call one of the hotlines like Janet suggested- that will always be an option as well. honestly, sometimes just talking to someone and laying it all out there can help you figure out solutions while you're talking about the issues, it can make them sound less scary b/c they're "out in the open", someone else may be able to be more objective about it and show you some new interpreations or solutions... I really hope you will reconsider and build on whatever made you post this in the first place, b/c if you wouldn't care at all I doubt it that you would have posted. there _is_ hope hun, you might just have to step around that giant black cloud in front of you to find it hidden behind it, but it IS there. reaching out to get more help would be a great place to start w/ this... 

also, take a look at this: http://forum.psychlinks.ca/index.php?topic=3605.0


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am ok for now. I just got back from being in the emergency room for 11 hours. Thank you everyone for the posts and words of hope. If I have learned anything from this experience is that my actions do effect others. My fiance was very upset, I have never seen such hurt in his eyes before and to know that I was the one who put it there killed me. (pardon the pun). My mother drove 6 hours from Long Island to the Maryland where I am currently attending school. She left at 9 o clock tonight and didn't arrive until almost 3 am. My father is hurt and confused, and my younger brother who has always looked up to me just doesn't know what to think. I hurt those I love most and I don't want to do that ever again. This experience was a wake up call for me. When I was lying in a bed in the emergency room with wires and an IV attatched to me I was terrified. A crisis counsler was brought it and she said she and the ER doctor both thought it would be best to admit me to a psychiatric hospital. I am 18 and didn't know they could do this without my permission, but apparently they can. I freaked. I started crying hysterically and grabbing onto my fiance begging him to not let them take me away. They agreed not to have me admitted after they called my mother and she told them I would be in here care for the weekend. I don't think I will do anything like this ever again. If I am thinking about it, I will definitely consider the consequences first. I don't want to hurt the people I love, and I don't want to be put into a hospital. If there is one thing I realized tonight it is that I truly am loved. I never thought I would ever find someone who would love me more than life itself, but I found him. He is truly my miracle and I believe we were destined to meet so he could save me. I know things aren't always going to be easy, and I struggle with a lot of issues, but I want to get help, for real this time. I quit therapy a few weeks ago, but I am going to start going again. I am going to find a therapist that I like and keep up with therapy. I also am going to hand over my meds to my fiance. That way an overdose will be less likely to happen again if I don't even have possesion of my medicine. I know this is a long post, but I felt like I had to get this all out. Not even for everyone else to read it, but for myself. To those who did read this, thank you all for being so supportive. Your unwavering acceptance and support has helped me many times. Its very comforting to know that there is a place where I am free to be Mia. I can't say whatever is on my mind and not be judged for it. I can't tell you all how grateful I am for this place. Thank you for finally giving me a place that I feel like I belong.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm really, really glad you're ok, Mia. Please do go back to therapy because your life is so worth living.


----------



## sister-ray (Apr 1, 2006)

Im so relieved to see your post and happy to hear your okay. sending love and hugs to you.


----------



## foghlaim (Apr 1, 2006)

i can only echo the sentiments of the others here, Mia...

i'm so glad to see your post.

*s*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm also relieved and sincerely happy to see you back, Mia.


----------



## K9 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Mia,

I also am SO GLAD  you are okay and so happy to read your post. Take care of yourself. K9


----------



## Halo (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Mia,

I am also glad that you are okay. I too think that going back to therapy is a good thing. I was so glad to see your post (and I hope this doesn't sound weird) but I was thinking about you last night and wondering if you were okay and when I saw your post I was relieved. Thank you for coming back to us. 

Take Care of yourself.
Nancy


----------



## Eunoia (Apr 1, 2006)

> Its very comforting to know that there is a place where I am free to be Mia. I can't say whatever is on my mind and not be judged for it



hey mia, this is one thing that won't ever change. 
I am really glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## g-scared (Apr 1, 2006)

relieved as well.? it's nice to see you here again. 
take care,
g


----------



## ThatLady (Apr 1, 2006)

Mia, my love, you have made my night! I'm so sorry to hear what you went through, but so glad to see you've come to an epiphany, so to speak. You're cared about, you're loved, and you feel that love in the deepest parts of your heart. Now it will be easier to work toward the goal of a healthy, happy life, knowing that there are those who will be working right beside you.

Welcome home, Mia.


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the support. I am going to start therapy. This week I will begin looking for a new therapist. Thank you all again.


----------



## Peanut (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Mia,

I know I read your post a little late and so this response is late, but I just wanted to tell you that you have all my support and I'm really glad that you came through this ordeal alright. It sounds like you are doing a lot better now and that is really great that you are going to get back into therapy! I'm also glad that you realized you have a lot of people who love you, and don't forget that you have a lot of people that care about you tons here too! You have to stick around....I love your reading your posts and I also love your hair! Again, sorry this wasn't more prompt! I just wanted to let you know that you definitely belong here and am really glad that you stayed!


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you toeless for all the support. And thanks for the compliment about my hair, ha.


----------



## sunset (Apr 3, 2006)

Mia, I am soo happy you are back with us online, and are seeking a new therapist! You will do fine. Just realize, we all hit bottom at one point or another, but you have the love and support of your fiance, family, and the people on this forum.
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks sunset!


----------



## JA (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Mia, 

I'm really glad you're back and feeling better. Life is full of ups and downs, and it can be hard to find the courage to go through the hard times again and again... just remember that when they come, we're all here for you, and we really care. You're really nice and supporting to many members here, so I hope you stay with us, and don't hesitate to ask for help when you need it!


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks JA. I definitely will ask when I need help.


----------



## healthbound (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey mia.

I am honestly relieved to hear that you are choosing life. It demonstrates your courage, strength and resiliency .

And judging by the number of responses you got here...you've made lots of friends who care about you!


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks healthbound. I know that there is always a group of people here I can turn to if I need help.


----------



## Diana (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Mia. I'm sorry this is sooooo late. I haven't been posting as much lately. I actually read your post before, but was on my way out and didn't have time to respond. But, I was just happy to hear that you were ok. Good for you. I don't think I have anything more to add. Everyone else here has been so supportive and I just wanted to let you know that I was here as well. Good luck with therapy!


----------



## Thelostchild (Apr 6, 2006)

mia, happy to here you are better. hang in there


----------



## Mia713 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

